
Show HN: I spent 90 days learning TypeScript to build a UI Framework – rbx - dfee
https://medium.com/@dfee/introducing-rbx-8bd358197b
======
dfee
Hi – I wrote rbx[0] as a React UI Framework based on Bulma.

In the process, I learned a ton of TypeScript, a bunch about front-end
testing, and have become quite fond of this language and community.

My approach to building a UI Framework was to keep it light and composable,
while at the same time allowing it to be exhaustively extended. Unlike most
other UI Frameworks, rbx isn't very opinionated: it plays nicely with all the
other React packages you've learned to love (like Formik) without trying to
re-invent the wheel.

[0] [https://dfee.github.io/rbx](https://dfee.github.io/rbx)

